# Advice for caring for an injured young pigeon?



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hello,
There's a flock of pigeons I feed, and last week I noticed a new pigeon among them, one that was clearly still under 2 months. It was fine at first, but then a few days later I noticed it was limping really heavily, and it had to spread its wings out to balance so that it wouldn't fall over. When I fed the flock, it was being pushed around and pretty much stampeded. I decided to help the pigeon, and I've just caught it and put it in a box with some paper towels and with a gap for air. I'm going to try and help it heal its leg, although I'm not sure what's wrong, there's no visible damage. It's still young so I felt the need to help it. It's still squeaking, and he's already eating seeds really well.
I'd really appreciate any advice that would help me make sure he's comfortable.
I would take him to the vet but around here they don't help wild pigeons.  The most they'd do would be putting it down, and I don't want that unless the pigeon is really, really suffering!
All advice is appreciated as this is my first time really caring for an injured pigeon. I've had a few in my care before, but all of them were ready to leave within the same day - they were just exhausted.
Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the leg isn't broken, he may have just sprained it or injured it somehow. A few days rest and not letting him run around on it too much will probably take care of it. If you have a cage for him that would be better than a box with a crack for air. He needs to be able to see in order to eat and drink, so he needs light.


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Ohh, okay, I'll find him something better with light. 
I thought that a rescued pigeon would prefer a dark space to feel safer, at least from what I read, but that makes more sense.
Thank you.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can just turn the box on its side, so that the top, back and sides are covered. Then cover the front with some chickenwire or something that will let light through. Put the box on a table, not on the floor. This will also help him feel safer.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him. Is he eating and drinking? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just covering the top with chicken wire or something and tape it to the box to prevent him from pushing through it. You can just remove the tape to get to him or take him out or feed or whatever.
Is he eating and drinking?


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hello,
yes he's eating, sometimes I can hear him pecking away, though I still need to earn his trust. I think he's drinking, but I haven't seen him drinking myself. He doesn't mind eating in front of me, but I still need to work on building trust. I've been sitting beside his box and reading and playing some quiet gentle music, is this a good way to earn his trust? I'll get a photo tomorrow as right now it's night and I don't want to disturb him.  It's his second day of being under my care and he still won't put any weight on his foot... he just stands on one leg with his injured leg (his injured leg is his right leg) tucked into his belly.


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for your reply Jay3,
he's eating and drinking from what I've observed. Unfortunately all I have at the moment is a tub, but I'll try and find a box and screen to cover one side of it with. I just hope he's not feeling too scared, part of me feels guilty... But I'm doing my best to help him.


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

scruffy said:


> Hello,
> There's a flock of pigeons I feed, and last week I noticed a new pigeon among them, one that was clearly still under 2 months. It was fine at first, but then a few days later I noticed it was limping really heavily, and it had to spread its wings out to balance so that it wouldn't fall over. When I fed the flock, it was being pushed around and pretty much stampeded. I decided to help the pigeon, and I've just caught it and put it in a box with some paper towels and with a gap for air. I'm going to try and help it heal its leg, although I'm not sure what's wrong, there's no visible damage. It's still young so I felt the need to help it. It's still squeaking, and he's already eating seeds really well.
> I'd really appreciate any advice that would help me make sure he's comfortable.
> I would take him to the vet but around here they don't help wild pigeons.  The most they'd do would be putting it down, and I don't want that unless the pigeon is really, really suffering!
> ...


UPDATE:
I was able to get a closer look at his foot. It is definitely swollen at the base of the leg... I don't think it's broken, but I'm not an expert. I'll try and get a photo some time. His poops are healthy looking, so he shouldn't be sick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are there any cuts or anything on the bottom of the foot? Any sores anywhere?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Any sign of a string embedded in his leg? Sometimes they are hard to see.


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Are there any cuts or anything on the bottom of the foot? Any sores anywhere?





cwebster said:


> Any sign of a string embedded in his leg? Sometimes they are hard to see.


I don’t think there’s any string. I don’t see any cuts, either. I managed to hold him so that I could clean his feet from the all the poop and I don’t see anything that might suggest bumblefoot. His poop has gotten a bit more watery than Day 1, maybe because he’s getting more water? I managed to take a few pictures of his hurting foot.
Also, I think he’s got some kind of bird louse, I saw one crawl over his feathers then disappear into another spot. They look like hippoboscidae. Hopefully they’re no harm to me?
Either way, right now I’m more worried about the pigeon. 🙂
In the photos you can see that it looks a bit swollen where the toes meet the leg. His toes look quite limp.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is swollen and looks sore. Poor baby may have sprained or even broken it there. He needs rest and keeping off it as much as he can. Hopefully it will heal okay to be able to use it. What are you keeping him in now? He can't be kept in the dark, he needs light. And let him rest it. Not a lot of handling. Metacam is good for pain, but you would need to get it from a vet, and maybe being painful will keep him from using it for a while.
What are you feeding him?


----------

